

Knockout 3.2 ready to go - johnny_reilly
https://github.com/knockout/knockout/releases/tag/v3.2.0

======
el_duderino
Knockout is a JavaScript MVVM (a modern variant of MVC) library that makes it
easier to create rich, desktop-like user interfaces with JavaScript and HTML.
It uses observers to make your UI automatically stay in sync with an
underlying data model, along with a powerful and extensible set of declarative
bindings to enable productive development.

